# اعرف نفسك اختبر شخصيتك فى 5 اسئله ؟؟؟



## Nemoo (28 فبراير 2007)

اختبار الشخصية​ 
يقول الديلاي لاما: اقرأه وانظر ان كان يصلح لك
ممتع جدا، 4 أسئلة فقط والأجوبة سوف تذهلك
لا تغش بالنظر إلى الأسئلة مسبقا فالدماغ كالمنطاد يعمل بشكل أفضل حين يكون مفتوحا. هذا الاختبار ممتع ولكن عليك أن تتبع التعليمات ولا تغش​ 





تمنى شيئا قبل أن تبدأ الاختبار
تحذير! أجب على الأسئلة فيما انت تندرج إلى الأسفل
لن تحصل على النتائج الصحيحة ان اطلعت على الأسئلة مسبقا لذا عليك ان تنزل ببطء. أحضر ورقة وقلما لتسجل اجابتك وأجب بكل صراحة​ 






(1)
رتب هذه الحيوانات الخمسة حسب الترتيب الذي تفضله
بقرة - نمر - خروف - حصان - خنزير​ 





(2)
اكتب كلمة واحدة تصف فيها الآتي
كلب
قطة
فأر
قهوة
بحر​ 





(3)
فكر في شخص (يعرفك ومهم بالنسبة إليك) لتربطه بأحد الألوان التالية (لاتكرر إجابتك مرتين) ضع اسما واحدا فقط لكل لون
أصفر - برتقالي - أحمر - أبيض - أخضر​ 






(4)
وأخيرا، اكتب رقمك المفضل ويومك المفضل في الأسبوع​ 









هل انتهيت؟ تأكد من أن أجوبتك هي بالضبط ماتريده حقا​ 



انظر إلى التفسير في الأسفل ولكن كرر امنيتك مرة أخرى أولا​ 





1
هذا تفسير الأولويات في حياتك من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية لديك
البقرة: ترمز إلى *المستقبل المهني*
النمر: يرمز إلى *عزة النفس*
الخروف:يرمز إلى *الحب*
الحصان: يرمز إلى *العائلة*
الخنزير: يرمز إلى *المال*​ 



2
وصفك للكلب يرمز لوصفك لشخصيتك
وصفك للقطة يرمز لشخصية شريك حياتك
وصفك للفأر يرمز لشخصية أعدائك
وصفك للقهوة يرمز لاحساسك تجاه الحياه الزوجيه
وصفك للبحر يرمز لوصفك لحياتك​ 


3
الأصفر: شخص لا يمكنك أن تنساه أبدا
البرتقالي: شخص تعتبره صديقا حقيقيا لك
الأحمر: شخص تحبه فعلا
الأبيض: توأم روحك
الأخضر: شخص سوف تتذكره لبقية حياتك​ 



4
عليك أن تحاول تجعل اصدقاءك مثل عدد المفضل الذي اخترته وسوف تتحقق أمنيتك في يومك المفضل
هذا ماقاله الديلاي لاما عند بداية الألفية. المانترا هنا حقيقية وسوف تحظى بمفاجأة سارة بعد 96 ساعة، وهذا حقيقي أيضا حتى ولو لم تكن تؤمن بالروحانيات



عايز ااشوف اجابات نار بقى وردود كتير​


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2007)

*يخرب عقلك يانبمو*
*موضوع جباااااااااااااااااااار بجد*
*وفوق الممتاز كمان ربنا يباركك*
*وحاجات كتير فى صح وتفسيرها راااااااااااائع*
*بس لسه بقى ال96 ساعه*
*لما نشووووف:yaka: *


----------



## Nemoo (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك تويتى  بس انا  عايز اعرف الاجابات​


----------



## mrmr120 (28 فبراير 2007)

هوة موضوع تحفة 
بس اتكسف اقول الاجابة 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## mrmr120 (28 فبراير 2007)

​ 
(1)
رتب هذه الحيوانات الخمسة حسب الترتيب الذي تفضله
بقرة - نمر - خروف - حصان - خنزير

نمر 
حصان 
بقرة 
خنزير خروف​ 





(2)
اكتب كلمة واحدة تصف فيها الآتي
كلب : بخاف منة 
قطة : شقية 
فأر: مش بحبة 
قهوة : جميلة 
بحر : بحبة ​ 





(3)
فكر في شخص (يعرفك ومهم بالنسبة إليك) لتربطه بأحد الألوان التالية (لاتكرر إجابتك مرتين) ضع اسما واحدا فقط لكل لون
أصفر : صحبتى
 برتقالي : ماما
 أحمر : بابا 
 أبيض : اخوية 
  أخضر : قرايبى ​ 






(4)
وأخيرا، اكتب رقمك المفضل ويومك المفضل في الأسبوع
رقمى 22
يومى الخميس​


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2007)

> (1)
> رتب هذه الحيوانات الخمسة حسب الترتيب الذي تفضله
> بقرة - نمر - خروف - حصان - خنزير​
> 
> ...


 
_ورقمى المفضل هو 5_
_ويومى المفضل هو الخميس_
_والالون مش هينفع اعملها لانى مش تعرف اصحابى بس هى صح عمتا_
_مرسى اوى يا مينا على الموضوع الجميل اووووووووووووى ده_
_بس المفروض انت كمان تحله ونشوف اجاباتك اوكش_​


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (1 مارس 2007)

:smil12: * لذيذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذة جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Nemoo (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا  على مشاركتكم اللذيذه دى  ويارب تكون عجبتكم


----------



## totaaa (2 مارس 2007)

الموضوع بجد توحفه مووووووووووووووت وكل حاجه فيه طلعت معايا صح وياريت بقى تحصل المفجأه انا مستنيه ال 96 ساعه بقى:yahoo:


----------



## merola (2 مارس 2007)

نمر بقرة حصان خنزير خروف 
كلب خاين 
قطة بترعب
فار غبى 
قهوة ادمان 
بحر بيخوف


----------



## merola (2 مارس 2007)

ورقمى المفضل هو  3  
ويومى المفضل الثلاثاء


----------



## merola (2 مارس 2007)

أصفر انانية سارة 
احمر غدر مارينا 
ابيض وفاء ماجى
برتقالى مريم 
اخضر انا


----------



## Nemoo (4 مارس 2007)

_يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم_​


----------



## نانسى احمد (4 مارس 2007)

(1)
رتب هذه الحيوانات الخمسة حسب الترتيب الذي تفضله
بقرة - نمر - خروف - حصان - خنزير

حصان 
نمر 
بقرة 
خروف 
خنزير.










(2)
اكتب كلمة واحدة تصف فيها الآتي
كلب :وفى وبموت فيه و بخاف منة 
قطة : بحبها بس بخاف منها وجميله 
فأر: حقير
قهوة : عادة مش بحبها وخصوصا ساده
بحر : هائج ومتقلب







(3)
فكر في شخص (يعرفك ومهم بالنسبة إليك) لتربطه بأحد الألوان التالية (لاتكرر إجابتك مرتين) ضع اسما واحدا فقط لكل لون
أصفر :مش عارفة
برتقالي : مش  عارفة
أحمر : الدراسة والامتحانات
أبيض : ماما
أخضر : حبيب وزوج المستقبل


دى كل حاجة.


----------



## veansea (4 مارس 2007)

_موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا حلووووووووووو اووووووووووووووووووى يا نيمووووووووووووووووووووووووو
لازم تعرف الاجابات
هقولهالك
الترتيب الاول هو

خروف _ نمر _ بقره _ حصان _ خنزير 

كلب صديق للانسان 
قطه  حنينه عليا عشان كنت صحبتها
فأر   شئ مقرف
بحر  واسع وجميل وبعشقه 

الالوان هبقا اقولهالك بعدين بقا 


الرقم المفضل 3 كل شى يكمل بالثالوث المقدس

اليوم المفضل الجمعه ​_


----------



## اميرة الاحزان (4 مارس 2007)

1)
رتب هذه الحيوانات الخمسة حسب الترتيب الذي تفضله
بقرة - نمر - خروف - حصان - خنزير
نمر
حصان
بقرة
 خروف 
خنزير

(2)
اكتب كلمة واحدة تصف فيها الآتي
كلب اثق به  
قطة  اخاف من غدرها 
فأر لا اخافه 
قهوة  احبها 
بحر اعشقه 






(3)
فكر في شخص (يعرفك ومهم بالنسبة إليك) لتربطه بأحد الألوان التالية (لاتكرر إجابتك مرتين) ضع اسما واحدا فقط لكل لون
أصفر - برتقالي - أحمر - أبيض - أخضر

أصفر ابني  
برتقالي امي 

 أحمر  اولادي 
  اخي  أبيض 
 أخضر صديقه عذيذه 
(4)
وأخيرا، اكتب رقمك المفضل ويومك المفضل في الأسبوع

10

الاثنين


شكرا لك على اللموضوع تحياتي للجميع ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 مارس 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> اختبار الشخصية
> استر يارب​
> يقول الديلاي لاما: اقرأه وانظر ان كان يصلح لك
> ممتع جدا، 4 أسئلة فقط والأجوبة سوف تذهلك
> ...



:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## Nemoo (4 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

على مروركم الجميل

وجابتكم الى تفطس من الضحك


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2007)

(1)
رتب هذه الحيوانات الخمسة حسب الترتيب الذي تفضله
بقرة - نمر - خروف - حصان - خنزير

*حصان
خروف
نمر
بقرة
خنزير*




(2)
اكتب كلمة واحدة تصف فيها الآتي
*كلب حلوين
قطة طيبة اوي
فأر سريع
قهوة مرّة
بحر هادئ







(3)
فكر في شخص (يعرفك ومهم بالنسبة إليك) لتربطه بأحد الألوان التالية (لاتكرر إجابتك مرتين) ضع اسما واحدا فقط لكل لون
أصفر - صديقتي
برتقالي - صديقتي التانية
أحمر - من احب
 أبيض - امي
أخضر_ابي*








(4)
وأخيرا، اكتب رقمك المفضل ويومك المفضل في الأسبوع
*15
الاحد*


----------



## ايهاب عسل (8 مارس 2007)

مرسى جدا على الاختبار ده يا نيمو 
الاجابة بامانة شديدة من غير مأعرف الاجابات 
ترتيب الحيوانات : 
خروف 
بقرة 
نمر
خنزير
حصان 

وصف الحيوانات 
كلب : وفى                     بس انت كده بتشتمنى بس على العموم الله يسامحك
قطة : شقية                   تخيل ان خطيبتى شقية جدا
فار : جبان                      عندك حق 
قهوة : على الريحة           انا مالى يعم انت اللى بتقول انا لسه مجربتش انا فرحى بعد العيد على طول 
بحر : عميق                   دى امنيتى ان حياتى تكون اعمق مع ربنا 

فعلاً الالوان بتنطبق على الاشخاص 
اصفر : خطيبتى            ديماً كل ما تشترى حاجة تيجى تقولى انا اشتريت( كذا ) اصفر كل لبسها اصفر 
برتقالى : بابا                ديماً يحب ياكلنى برتقال 

احمر : زملتى فالشغل          خوتانى فراس السنة على اللون الاحمر 

ابيض : ماما الله يرحمها 

اخضر : اختى                 قلبها لسه اخضر بالرغم من ان عندها بنت وولد

الرقم المفضل:    13       كل حاجة خير فحياتى حصلت فيوم 13 فالشهر 

اليوم المفضل :         الاربعاء            يوم اعترافى


----------



## Nemoo (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا على مروركم وتعليقكم يا جماعه


----------



## مهرائيل (13 مارس 2007)

الموضوع اكتر من رائع ومرسى بجد على الموضوع دا وعلى فكرة طلعت حاجات كتير صح


----------



## Nemoo (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا مهرائيل على مرورك


----------



## missorang2006 (19 مارس 2007)

*كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلو 
شكرا الك عنجد جميل
الرب يباركك *


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا Nemoo موضوع جميل وفكرته جديده:66:


----------



## Nemoo (26 مارس 2007)

شكر اساندى على مرورك وتعليقك 

واحنا دايما بتوع الجديد


----------



## nahla (28 مارس 2007)

كل هذا تخريف ولاأصدق ان احد يعتقد به


----------



## حني علينا ياولدة اإلهة (28 مارس 2007)

مرحبا يا أيها المؤمنون إن الله معكم في كل مكان (الرب سائر أمامك هو يكون معك لا يهملك لا يتركك لانخف ولا ترتعب) وأنا أختبرت نفسي وسوف أحكي إجاباتي بصراحة .........................................................
   حصان,خروف,بقرة,نمر,خنزير.......
   قهوة 
   أخضر:أمي 
  أبيض:الملائكة 
 أحمر :لوني المفضل 
 برتقالي:إبن إبنة لا إبن عمي 
 أصفر:لأخي 
يوم الأحد ورقمي المفضل 5


----------



## Nemoo (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا مهرائيل على نقدك 

شكرا  حنى ياوالده الاله علينا

بس فى اجابات من اجاباتك مش مظبوطه  وناقصه

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## كووكى (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف نفسك اختبر شخصيتك فى 5 اسئله ؟؟؟*

موضوع جااااااااااااااااامد وفى كتيييييييييير صح:love45:


----------



## elpop33 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف نفسك اختبر شخصيتك فى 5 اسئله ؟؟؟*

*الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل دة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## blackguitar (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف نفسك اختبر شخصيتك فى 5 اسئله ؟؟؟*

*ميه ميه *

*اختبار جميل *
*انا بحب اوى الاختبارات دى *


----------



## Nemoo (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف نفسك اختبر شخصيتك فى 5 اسئله ؟؟؟*

شكرا حبيبى على مرورك


----------



## kiven700 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف نفسك اختبر شخصيتك فى 5 اسئله ؟؟؟*

موضوع حلو مميز شكراً ألك 
الأجابات كتير سهلة


----------

